# 100,000 Mile Duramax?



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

I have the opportunity to finally get my dreamtruck... A 2500HD with the Duramax Diesel. The only problem I am having, is that it has 100k miles on it! I was thinking about that and the next option would be to get a 6.0 Gas engine with about 60K miles on it.

So I guess my question is about the longterm reliability. Do I stand a better chance getting the Duramax, or the 6.0 Gasser. They are both priced about the same.

Thought?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get the Diesel but do check it out really well.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would say the Duramax. Can you get an extended warranty at all?

Mine pulls the 28 real nice









John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

100,000 on a diesel is just broken in. Well on a Ford anyway







.

I would go with the diesel for sure. Just have it checked out by a mechanic to make sure everything has been taken care of!

Good luck!
Bill


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

I am checking into it. I'll post some pictures if it happens.

The Denali pulls great... But on our trip to Mexico last week, I had trouble keeping up with the crowd (a Duramax, and a Ford F350). I had my foot into it the whole time. According to my onboard computer I averaged 5.1 MPG on the trip down there! I was going pretty fast like I said.

This Duramax should make those days history.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Also, can anyone verify that this truck would have the Alison Transmission? Do all Duramax's have it or is it optional? How can I be sure? The salesman was unsure. I knew more about the truck than him.

Here are the stats:
2003 2500HD Duramax Crew Cab Short Bed
4x4
Auto Transmission

Thanks,
JD


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If you can get access to maintenance records, see how often the oil was changed. Oil is absolutely the lifeblood of every engine. Also take a look at having the transmission drained, solvent bathed, and refilled with synthetic. Don't get the cheap transmission oil change, go to the dealer and explain EXACTLY what you want done. Your transmission will last a lot longer, you can then be sure the oil hasn't been cooked by overloading, and your shifts will happen a lot smoother.

Reverie


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

6pack said:


> Also, can anyone verify that this truck would have the Alison Transmission? Do all Duramax's have it or is it optional? How can I be sure? The salesman was unsure. I knew more about the truck than him.
> 
> Here are the stats:
> 2003 2500HD Duramax Crew Cab Short Bed
> ...


 6 Pack. I believe you have the LB7 version of the Duramax with the Allison transmision. The other transmision was a manual. Based on my observations on the Dieselplace forum (http://dieselplace.com/forum/index.php) the big issue with the LB7 is the fuel injectors. GM extended the warranty to 200,000 miles on the injectors so see if it has had new ones.

When you check its history check for regular replacement of the Allison spin on external filter. That will tell you if it has been maintained well. The specialists on the forum recommend 5000 miles but the official mileage is something like 10,000-15,000. My truck is due for its first oil change so I will do the spin on then as well (5000miles).

Your basic question relates to whether to get a 100K diesel or a 60K 6.0 gas. Assuming both are well kept and you intend to do alot of towing then there is no question that the diesel will do you better. The basic warranty for the diesel engine is 100,000 compared to 36K for the gas so that should tell you something about the relative life expectancy. In my opnion I think the engine will outlast the rest of the truck under normal driving conditions. If you tow for a living then that may not be the case but 300,000 miles without anything but maitenance should be obtainable. Fuel mileage will be much better in the long run even with the extra weight of the diesel and the sligtely higher price of fuel.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

JD,

If you would email me a VIN number on the truck I would be happy to pull up the info on it for you off the GM computer.

As for the Allison transmission, if it is a Duramax and has a automatic transmission then it is a Allison.

I don't remember any of the Duramaxs that I have sold coming in with bad motors and I know of at least 1 or 2 of them pushing 250,000 miles.

Gary


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys... But they sold the truck out from under me.

I guess I'll have to wait another 6 months to find exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That BITES


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All that great Outbackers help... and they sold it out from under you!
What's the matter with these people!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey 6Pack, I was just getting ready to make an offer on your Yukon XL Denali until the part about 5 mpg and trouble on the hills. How's it do on the Rye Hill?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a real bummer
Sorry to hear they sold it from under you

Don


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

campmg said:


> Hey 6Pack, I was just getting ready to make an offer on your Yukon XL Denali until the part about 5 mpg and trouble on the hills. How's it do on the Rye Hill?
> [snapback]116388[/snapback]​


It does great actually. Sometimes I forget I am towing... It does a great job. I think we held 50 mph all the way up the hill. And usually we get between 8-9 mpg when towing (at the speed limit) I was in a hurry to keep up with the rest of the group with thier diesels.

Well, I did it. I didn't get the Duramax, but I got a call about a truck I couldn't refuse. It is an 8.1/Allison Trans.

I think it will suit me just fine: I got it at wholesale cost because of the high mileage (90,000) It came with the 20" wheels too, that was a suprise when I got down to the dealer. It should look right at home parked next to the Denali... I can't wait to tow with it.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Sweet! That 8.1 will tow like there is no tomorrow!
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is one sweet looking ride, 6pack!









I bet it would look really good rolling into the Western Rally next summer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Big Trucks for Big Boys!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NICE


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice, enjoy your new truck!!

Are those LT tires on those rims?

Mike


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes, I think they are.
I am getting new ones soon... But mostly for looks. I don't ever have a need to tow anything more than my 7000 lb 28BHS.

That is... Until I get my 31RQS!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Forget the 31, go for the new fiver with quad bunks


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Forget the 31, go for the new fiver with quad bunks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry don't want to hijack but...

There is a new fiver with quad bunks??

Any links to view? Keystone does not have it on thier website yet.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Go under the new RV section here and you will see a topic on it


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a fine looking truck. Can all 6 of you fit in there? That was my concern with getting a pick up having 4 of us and a crazy dog.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

campmg said:


> That's a fine looking truck. Can all 6 of you fit in there? That was my concern with getting a pick up having 4 of us and a crazy dog.
> [snapback]116696[/snapback]​


It doesn't have the 40/20/40 option. Instead it is the console with the buckets up front.

We plan on putting the center jumpseat with the fold-down console... then we will have seating for 6. It should suit us fine. But for now... my wife is still talking about taking the Denali to our family reunion in about a month. She says it is alot more comfortable as we only have 2 to a row! In the truck we will be packed tight. But it will work. And we have room for a quad in the back.

I am going to have to check out this quad bunk fiver you guys are talking about....









Here is a picture of her right after I got er home. You can see the dusty 28 and Denali in the background as we just got home from 9 days on the beach in Mexico! My wife says it was the best vacation she has ever been on. I came home durring the middle of the trip to get some work done, and went back to pick them up. Durring my visit home, I bought that truck. I wasn't sure what my wife would say. But she was very pleased when I drove it up to the house this morning.

I am still amazed I got this thing for $14,100!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow- almost twice the displacement of our Sequoia. Envy, I now know your face.

Kevin P.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That is one nice truck. Where did you get it?


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

campmg said:


> That is one nice truck. Where did you get it?
> [snapback]118009[/snapback]​


Courtesy Chevrolet. They called me as they were getting ready to wholesale it because of the mileage. (90,000). I got down there and I couldn't resist. It looks and feels really well kept. So I gave in and bought it.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome to the Big Block club







The biggest cubic inch engine and a blast to drive







now take out another mortgage to pay for the gas and enjoy.

Nice truck by the way









If it doesn't already have dual exhaust do it









John


----------

